# Which is the best Broadband Connection/Plan in Delhi?



## young_joz (Feb 22, 2008)

I need a new broadband connection but am confuse to chose from those floating Ads by different service provider. please help me to chose the best plan/provider in delhi.
My requirement are:
1. I want to download lots of things from docs. to mp3 . Unlimited/large Bandwidth.
2. Speed sud be around 256kbps - 1Mbps 
3. Budget - within 5-600/mth

Thanks!


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 22, 2008)

^^ in sab main to u sud take MTNL (mera telefone nahin lagta) connxn and then start U/L night dload option..

n best is airtel 999/- month unlimited dload 256 kbps speed


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Feb 22, 2008)

if u have bsnl landline connection at u r home go for bsnl dataone broadband. get night unlimited at home 500 plan with speed upto 2 mbps. i use dataone and its mindblowing.
visit the following link to get all the details
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 22, 2008)

Take airtel 512 Kbps unlimited plan @ 1495/- per month only.


----------

